# [eject CD] No funciona el boton de eject (Re-solucionado :))

## will198

Hola de nuevo... (me empiezo a sentir un poco pesado)

He descubierto que el boton del cd no expulsa el dispositivo, y me muestra el siguiente error:

El dispositivo "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_K1A6AV60855" especificado no es un volumen o unidad.

he descubierto el siguiente foro donde explican el fallo y proponene una solucion mediante un patch:

http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2968

El problema es que hablan de aplicar un patch... pero no dicen como... el patch parece un código en no se que lenguaje (de momento sólo se programar en pascal y Visual Basic for Application... así que el resto me suena a chino)

¿Alguien me puede ayudar?

Creo que con que me sirvan de intérprete me vale

Un saludo a todos y gracias por responderLast edited by will198 on Wed Sep 02, 2009 7:38 am; edited 3 times in total

----------

## the incredible hurd

El código es C, y se aplica con un simple diff, pero si no sabías ni de que lenguaje se trataba, mejor que no lo hagas, sinceramente. Puedes causar más desastres de los que creas resolver.

Añade a tu usuario al grupo plugdev. Con ello hal y dbus deberían funcionar correctamente, aunque me temo que no será suficiente con ese bug en xfce.

```
gpasswd -a will198 plugdev
```

----------

## will198

Hola,

Gracias por el post, se me ha solucionado...

aunque ahora tengo otro problema... no puedo entrar en root desde consola, y he tenido que añadir a alex a sudo... cosa que no me gusta ya que alex es el perfil que usa mi mujer para entrar en el pc y si yo soy patoso... ella me la puede liar.

Gracias por la ayuda

----------

## the incredible hurd

```
gpasswd -a <usuario> wheel
```

Con ello podrás hacer un

su -

sin problemas desde una consola del <usuario> que selecciones.

----------

## will198

Gracias,

Ya me respondieron en otro post...

La verdad es que al menos 10 años usando linux, los últimos 5 el sistema por defecto es linux y nunca me he metido mucho con los grupos y estas historias...

Siempre la distro de turno me había configurado esto razonablemente bien y si no lo tocaba con el gestor de gnome...

Con Gentoo he tenido que leerme tutorias básicos de usermod, passwd, gpaswd, adduser etc.... ahora que todo funciona ha sido divertido  :Smile: 

De todas formas ¿no seria más sencillo crear un grupo tipo users y que todos los miembros de users perteneciesen a su vez a audio, video lp, usb etc...?

me imagino que se podrá hacer

¿Como se hace? ¿Añadiendo un grupo a los otros grupos tipo gpasswd -a users audio,video,usb,lp ....etc y luego gpasswd -a alex users?

Un saludo

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Y lo bueno es que la mayoría de lo que se aprende de usar Gentoo es genérico, se puede aplicar a cualquier otra distribución prefectamente, cosa que al revéz no ocurre con tanta frecuencia.

Que yo sepa, no se puede agregar un grupo a otro grupo y no veo que tiene de malo este tipo de aproximación.

Si te interesa crear grupos nuevos o jugar con las caracterísiticas y posibilidades de cada grupo (y tu instalación es la "por defecto" autenticando con pam), puede que te interese el archivo /etc/security/group.conf que es autoexplicativo.

Salud!

----------

## will198

Ok, miraré a ver... 

Con respecto a lo de aprender, había oido que la mejor para aprender linux era la slackware, (una ve probé una... pero muy poco tiempo y en un pc realmente antiguo P1 con 16mb ram y 1 gb de disco duro... como experiencia... divertido pero muchas horas pegandome para hacer funcionar todo... alfinal casco la fuente de alimentaciónn y se termino el hobby), pero lo que me echa para atras es lo de las dependencias en slackware... aunque tengo entendido que lo han solucionado tipo apt-get.

Al final me decidi por la gentoo por probar lo de compilar todo y porque tambien dicen que se aprende mucho... como estoy comprobando  :Smile: 

gracias y un saludo a todos

----------

## will198

Hola a todos,

Pensé que se me había solucionado pero no... o cuento lo que pasa.

Antes: cuando metía un CD no lo podía sacar con el boton de ejert del CD...

Tras incluirme en el grupo que me sugirieron me pasa lo siguiente

Ahora: Si inserto un CD y no lo abro pulsando el boton me lo expulsa... ahora bien, si entro dentro del cd digamos que con el explorador de ficheros thunar de xfce, abro una carpeta cierro el explorador ya no lo puedo sacar... lo tengo que hacer mediante consola

```

eject /media/dvd/

```

o pulsando el boton derecho del raton con el thunar sobre el cd y dando a expulsar

La otra vez buscando en por internet en otro foro decian que por seguridad no se podía expulsar un cd sin antes desmontarlo, y poniendo:

sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0

dentro del fichero /etc/sysctl.conf se soluciona...

dejo el link donde lo explican:

http://coffelius.bloggear.net/archivos/2006/03/22/desmontar-el-cd-al-pulsar-el-boton-eject-en-linux/

bueno voy a reiniciar que dicen que hay que reiniciar... si me funciona vuelvo a cerrar el tema, si no os preguntaré que más tengo que hacer...

Un saludo

----------

## will198

sigue sin funcionar...

¿a alguien se le ocurre que más puede pasar?

Un saludo y gracias por contestar

----------

## will198

posteo el mensaje exacto que me dice, por si ayuda

Fallo al expulsar "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_K1A6AV60855".

El dispositivo "/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/storage_serial_K1A6AV60855" especificado no es un volumen o unidad.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *will198 wrote:*   

> eject /media/dvd/

 

posiblemente al reves si funcione, explico:

se trata de abrir el dispositivo que está montado en /mendia/dvd/, para saber cual es ejecuta mount sin parametros vamos a suponer que te sale /dev/hdc on /media/dvd/ ....etc. seguido de concer el dato desmontas la unidad aunque posiblemente no haga falta umount /media/dvd/ y seguido eject /dev/hdc.

Espero haberme explicado aunque los links externos que pones confieso no haberlos leido.

Suerte.

----------

## will198

Hola,

No entiendo bien la respuesta de esteban_conde... por lo que entiendo lo que me dices es que desmonte el volumen y luego le de el eject desde consola... creo que no me has entendido, el eject desde consola SI que funciona, lo que NO funciona es el boton físico del CD (creo que no me he expresado bien con lo que he escrito arriba). 

He notado una cosa... cuando inserto el cd en la lectora no se monta (aunque aparezca el icono en el thunar...) se monta cuando accedo a el desde el gestor de archivos thunar (es el que viene con xfce y es el que uso, me imagino que con otras aplicaciones también se montará)... lo que quiere decir es que cuando no está montado y pulso el boton no me deja eject porque está montado  :Smile: ... he probado a desmontarlo desde la consola y entonces si que funciona el boton de eject...

Lo que me resulta curioso es que el comando eject si que funciona con el cd montado (el código que he puesto arriba)...

De todas formas os pongo lo que sale del mount sin opciones... los discos duros y los CD los tengo configurados en el fstab para que se monten como yo quiero y donde yo diga...  :Smile: 

/dev/sda5 on / type ext3 (rw)

proc on /proc type proc (rw)

sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,noexec,relatime)

udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,relatime,size=10240k,mode=755)

devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,nosuid,noexec,relatime,gid=5,mode=620)

none on /dev/shm type tmpfs (rw)

/dev/sdb1 on /media/sdb1-Pelis type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sda6 on /home type ext3 (rw)

/dev/sdb2 on /media/sdb2 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sdb3 on /media/sdb3 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/sdb4 on /media/sdb4-Fat32 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,devmode=0664,devgid=85)

securityfs on /sys/kernel/security type securityfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)

/dev/hdb on /media/dvd type iso9660 (ro,nosuid,nodev,utf8,user=alex)

----------

## esteban_conde

Tiempo ha te hubiera ayudado más, para que se automontaran las unidades así como las imagenes iso se recurria a automount y este tenia dos archivos de configuración en /etc/ dentro de los cuales existia un parametro "delaytime" que recibia un valor numerico 60 por ejemplo le decia a automount que esperara 60 segundos para desmontar la unidad montada en caso de que nadie accediera a ella en ese intervalo.

Ahora no se como se hace ni si lo gestiona udev o hal ya que ni siquiera tengo activado el automount para las unidades que no pongo en fstab y las monto y desmonto a mano pero creo que en tu caso la respuesta que te da al eject fisico (botón) es normal pues algunas interrupciones las pasa por alto dando prioridad a la lectura y/o no deteriorar la lente o el osciloscopio por apartarla bruscamente (lo de la lente lo comento por que es la impresion que me ha dado cuando he intentado abrir la caja, no me hace ni caso y de pronto despues de unos segundos responde).

Te veo con animo de documentarte y eso está muy bien, pero si solo pasa eso con tu lector particularmente creo que funciona de lujo además de seguro.

----------

## will198

Hola de nuevo...

más información, he entrado en gnome y ahí si que funciona, lo que me lleva a pensar que el problema es del xfce  :Smile:  y que posiblemente tenga que ver con el bug que encontré en internet y postee en mi primer post

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> he descubierto el siguiente foro donde explican el fallo y proponene una solucion mediante un patch:
> 
> http://bugzilla.xfce.org/show_bug.cgi?id=2968
> ...

 

El problema es que ahí hablan de no se que patch... que un forero me informó que estaba escrito en C y que para usarlo tenia que poner no se que de diff... pero ejecutar código del que no tengo ni idea no me hace mucha gracia...

Por cierto, no me preocuparía mucho lo de expulsar así el cd si no fuese porque el pc lo usa mi mujer (prefiero que entre en linux que en win XP... hay menos riesgo de que se cargue algo  :Smile: ), y que si no lo soluciono, mi mujer me llame al curro y tenga que explicarle como sacar el cd de música que ha estado escuchando por que el Pc no se lo devuelve... "cari, vete al thunar y pinca con el boton derecho..." o mejor, "cari, abre una consola y pon eject /media/dvd" eso o me arriesgo a que coja un cuchillo e intente abrir el cd pq piense que se ha atascado su cd de musica favorito  :Smile: 

¿a alguien le ha pasado algo parecido? y si es así ¿lo solucionó con este patch? (no lo de su mujer... bueno si es así posteenlo y nos echamos unas risas:))

Uso el siguiente xfce por si alguien tiene el mismo instalado y no tiene el problema. (salida del eix xfce -I)

[I] dev-util/xfce4-dev-tools

     Available versions:  4.4.0.1 4.6.0

     Installed versions:  4.6.0(02:58:41 14/08/09)

     Homepage:            http://foo-projects.org/~benny/projects/xfce4-dev-tools

     Description:         m4macros for autotools eclass and subversion builds

[I] x11-themes/gtk-engines-xfce

     Available versions:  2.6.0

     Installed versions:  2.6.0(02:57:22 14/08/09)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/

     Description:         GTK+ Xfce4 theme engine

[I] x11-themes/xfce4-icon-theme

     Available versions:  4.4.3!b!s

     Installed versions:  4.4.3!b!s(02:57:54 14/08/09)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org

     Description:         Default icon theme for Xfce4, called Rodent.

[U] xfce-base/libxfce4mcs

     Available versions:  4.4.3 {debug doc startup-notification}

     Installed versions:  4.4.2(19:56:01 13/08/09)(startup-notification -debug -doc)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/libraries

     Description:         Components library

[I] xfce-base/libxfce4menu

     Available versions:  4.6.1!t {debug}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1!t(02:53:58 14/08/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/libraries

     Description:         a freedesktop.org compliant menu library for Xfce4

[I] xfce-base/libxfce4util

     Available versions:  4.4.3 4.6.1 {debug doc}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(23:08:59 13/08/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/libraries

     Description:         Basic utility library for Xfce4

[I] xfce-base/libxfcegui4

     Available versions:  4.4.3 4.6.1 ~4.6.1-r1 {debug doc glade startup-notification}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(23:27:24 13/08/09)(startup-notification -debug -doc)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/libraries

     Description:         Unified widgets library for Xfce4

[I] xfce-base/xfce-utils

     Available versions:  4.4.3 4.6.1 {dbus debug lock}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(04:11:49 14/08/09)(dbus lock -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfce-utils/

     Description:         Collection of utils for Xfce4

[I] xfce-base/xfce4-panel

     Available versions:  4.4.3 4.6.1 {debug doc startup-notification}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(11:56:40 29/08/09)(startup-notification -debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfce4-panel/

     Description:         Panel for Xfce4

[I] xfce-base/xfce4-session

     Available versions:  4.4.3 4.6.1 {dbus debug gnome gnome-keyring profile}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(05:38:11 14/08/09)(gnome -debug -gnome-keyring -profile)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfce4-session/

     Description:         Session manager for Xfce4

[I] xfce-base/xfce4-settings

     Available versions:  4.6.1 ~4.6.1-r1 {debug keyboard libnotify sound}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(11:56:40 29/08/09)(keyboard libnotify -debug -sound)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org

     Description:         Settings daemon for Xfce4

[I] xfce-extra/xfce4-appfinder

     Available versions:  4.6.1 {debug}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(07:45:18 14/08/09)(-debug)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfce4-appfinder

     Description:         Application finder

[I] xfce-extra/xfce4-mixer

     Available versions:  4.6.1 {alsa debug oss}

     Installed versions:  4.6.1(07:44:17 14/08/09)(alsa -debug -oss)

     Homepage:            http://www.xfce.org/projects/xfce4-mixer

     Description:         Volume control application using gstreamer

----------

## pcmaster

Te recuerdo que Linux, cuando monta una unidad de disco, si el hardware lo permite la bloquea.

Es decir, si el volumen de la unidadd e Cd está montado, NO podrás expulsar el disco mediante el botón de la unidad si no la desmontas antes (con umount o con boton derecho del ratón->desmontar)

El eject desde la consola no sólo expulsa, sino que primero desmonta y luego expulsa, aunque no funcionará si algún directorio del CD está en uso.

----------

## will198

Lo de desmontar me lo imagina...

pero ¿no es posible que apretando el boton de eject del cd no se ejecute un umount y luego lo expulse?... lo digo porque el gnome si que me hace esto y el xfce no... yo creo que es un problema con el xfce...

¿a nadie más le pasa?

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Yo uso xfce y como soy "de la vieja escuela" (leasé: Me cuesta adaptarme a las cosas nuevas mientras lo viejo todavía funcione  :Very Happy: ) ni siquiera tengo algo que me monte un cd automáticamente, lo monto y desmonto a mano por consola cada vez que lo voy a usar, que últimamente es una vez cada tres o cuatro meses con suerte, así que no puedo darte instrucciones precisas pero estoy seguro que el asunto viene de la mano de thunar-volman, que tampoco tengo instalado en ninguna de mis pc actualmente como para hacer algunas pruebas.

A ver si eso es la punta del ovillo.

Salud!

----------

## will198

Hola a todos...

Ya lo he solucionado y la verdad es que lo vi por casualidad...

Si habéis seguido este post comenté que:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> La otra vez buscando en por internet en otro foro decian que por seguridad no se podía expulsar un cd sin antes desmontarlo, y poniendo:
> 
> sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0
> ...

 

El caso es que ayer me fijé que al cargar me decia que no reconocía la opción :  "sysctl dev.cdrom.lock=0"

así que probé a poner "dev.cdrom.lock=0" y solucionado... ahora bien hay que tener en cuenta que dicen en el post y es que abres el cd sin antes desmontarlo... con el riesgo que eso implica...

Un saludo a todos

----------

## pelelademadera

siempre use la opcion en sysctl.conf y nunca tube problemas.

en kde4 masomenos es comodo para desmontar las unidades extraibles.

pero ponerte con  el umount... da un toque de fiaca

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> siempre use la opcion en sysctl.conf y nunca tube problemas.
> 
> en kde4 masomenos es comodo para desmontar las unidades extraibles.
> 
> pero ponerte con  el umount... da un toque de fiaca

 

Depende del caso, suelo tener a la vista con mas frecuencia un terminal que cualquier otra aplicación. Lo mismo con las manos, casi todo el tiempo las dos sobre el teclado... Me resulta un tanto incómodo desocupar una mano para ir hasta el mouse, por ende, mas tedioso desmontar unidades de cualquier otra forma  :Very Happy: 

Claro que también está el extremo opuesto, al que se le complica soltar el mouse para escribir...

Salud!

----------

## pelelademadera

claro esta en mi caso, que no soy el unico que usa mi pc....

----------

